# Richard Grayson - classical improvisation



## muk (Sep 9, 2016)

Just in case some of you don't know Richard Grayson I'd like to bring him to your attention. Improvisation was a very important part of the musical life of the 17th and 18th century, and many of the great composers were impressive at it. Now it is mostly associated with jazz, but there are a few who do it in classical styles. One standout for me is Richard Grayson. Really impressive what he can come up with on the spot:



He can improvise a double fugue as well:



And another one that I find hilarious:



This served me as a reminder to not forget to train my improvisation skills. Unfortunately it's rarely a part of classical music training, but important non the less I find. Mr. Grayson wrote a guide with exercises in case anybody is interested:

https://sites.oxy.edu/rgrayson/download improvisation handbook.html


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you @muk for this! It was a real treat. My face is sore from smiling so much. I also downloaded the PDF handbook. He must have an amazing intellect.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 9, 2016)

This has indeed been a bit revived recently isn't it?
I also recall a brasilian or argentinian female pianist who has good skills in classical improvisation as well. Can't recall her name at the moment.

This pianist Richard Greyson reminds me a bit of Victor Borge.

I am also reminded of the time of many piano concertos when the 'cadens' as I think it is called, was a free part for the pianist to play and demonstrate his musicality to the listeners. Rachmaninov's 2nd or 3d piano concerto has 2 different official cadenses that are used I believe.
( someone will know precisely )

Also Beethoven's piano concertos used to have such a free cadens as well if I recall.

Well, indeed......let's .... uhm..... Practise them again.....hmmm......feels a bit rusty


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 9, 2016)

He's amazing, and some of what he plays is keeper music. So much for waiting for the muse to strike.

Very nice, modest, soft-spoken guy too. You'd never know he has such incredible skills.


----------



## Maximvs (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks a lot Muk for posting this and the handbook link.

Best,

Max


----------

